# Pine Island Sound 2/24



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Went out today to see if I can find some redfish/trout on fly.. Caught some pig trout on spin (up to 23") but got what a was looking for.. a solid 27" red on fly!


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey, nice red. Good patience too, waiting for your chance!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice red!!


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice fish! We went out early this morning and got into some nice tailers, a few medium sized trout too. The red tide was HORRIBLE with tons of dead fish just inside ding darling in the sound.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm driving down to BoatMaster in Fort Myers to refurb my boat trailer Friday morning and plan to fly fish my way back starting at Port Charlotte on Friday afternoon through Riverview Sunday morning.

Any recommendations on ramps convenient to I75N would be much appreciated.


----------



## alphachief (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice! Just started looking for a vacation/retirement house with access to the sound...can't wait to get back to my hometown. Where'd you get the hat? I'd like to pick one up.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

> I'm driving down to BoatMaster in Fort Myers to refurb my boat trailer Friday morning and plan to fly fish my way back starting at Port Charlotte on Friday afternoon through Riverview Sunday morning.
> 
> Any recommendations on ramps convenient to I75N would be much appreciated.


If you want to fish Pine Island Sound, the closest ramp is about 25 minutes from Exit 131 off of I-75. Its called Punta Rassa, pretty busy ramp but you have access to all kinds of water from there


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

> Very nice!  Just started looking for a vacation/retirement house with access to the sound...can't wait to get back to my hometown.  Where'd you get the hat? I'd like to pick one up.


Thanks! I got the hat from www.skinnywaterculture.com they have all kinds of awesome gear on there!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boat ramp on the N side of the Alafia river off of 41. Other non improved ones to the S. PM me if you want the locations.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

KW: Thanks for the referral. Punta Rassa looks like a good spot for finding fishy people to follow. Sorry about the thread detour.

DN: PM coming.


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Ill be heading out of punta rasa Friday if you want to fish


----------

